# Problems curtis controller 1234



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What voltage is the coil?

How are you connecting it? do you have a schematic I could look at?

Are you wiring battery B+ to a fuse then to one side of the contactor, then the other side of the contacts to the controller B+? Are you wiring battery B- to controller B-?

Try to illustrate how it is wired by posting a drawing of connections.


----------



## Richard321 (May 22, 2012)

frodus said:


> What voltage is the coil?
> 
> How are you connecting it? do you have a schematic I could look at?
> 
> ...


i will try to make a schematic, this week. it is very easy. i've connected all the high voltage cables, the b+ is going to the contacter en then the fuse, going to the controller. i will post the schematic as soon as i can..


----------



## Richard321 (May 22, 2012)

i see that i'm not using the 1234 but the 1236
is there anyone that could tell me what i should wire to what.

i will try to rebuild that, en see if the controller works, i can't get a schematic done in time.. so thats a problem..
who could help me ?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

In time for what? We're not going anywhere.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Richard321 said:


> i see that i'm not using the 1234 but the 1236
> is there anyone that could tell me what i should wire to what.
> 
> i will try to rebuild that, en see if the controller works, i can't get a schematic done in time.. so thats a problem..
> who could help me ?


You do know that the Curtis 1236 is an AC controller. Almost sounds like your trying to connect up a DC Series motor. ?

Have you downloaded a manual?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Richard321 said:


> i will try to make a schematic, this week. it is very easy. i've connected all the high voltage cables, the b+ is going to the contacter en then the fuse, going to the controller. i will post the schematic as soon as i can..


B+ should always go to the fuse FIRST. The fuse is there to protect the pack from a short. B+, then fuse, then contactor then controller. It's not what is causing issues, but it needed to be mentioned.

What motor are you using?
What contactor? what coil voltage?


----------



## Richard321 (May 22, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> You do know that the Curtis 1236 is an AC controller. Almost sounds like your trying to connect up a DC Series motor. ?
> 
> Have you downloaded a manual?


i have a manual, but there is a part that i don't get thats how to wire the contactor.. we are using a AC motor so that is not the problem.. 
i just can't get the controller to close the contactor


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Please post a schematic of the wiring. 

Also, you still haven't answered my questions:


> What contactor?





> What voltage is the coil?





> What motor are you using?


Without the above, it makes it almost impossible to help you.


----------

